# CUG - Cyprium Mining Corporation (TSX-V)



## Userman (29 August 2016)

*Production Starts at High Grade Potosi Silver / Zinc Mine - 
Reports Oxide Zinc Assays Results Averaging 30%
*

http://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=7714935060091069&qm_symbol=CUG


Located next to Mag Silver (MAG.T) in the historic Santa Eulalia mining district, largest carbonate replacement deposit (CRD) in Mexico.  Production and reserves for the district have been estimated  at 50 million metric tons with grades of 125-350 g/t silver, 2-8% lead and 3-12% zinc

The first phase of production starts with stopes on levels 1 and 2.

Extracted material sent to the Aldama flotation plant, 42 kilometers from the Potosi mine. The Aldama plant has a capacity of 100 metric tons per day.

The lead and zinc concentrates produced are shipped to Trafigura Mexico.  

The company is evaluating and preparing for exploiting the Santo Domingo body as well as the preparation of a 43-101 resource calculation report.

www.cypriummining.com


----------



## Userman (9 September 2016)

*REPORTS WEIGHTED AVERAGE ASSAYS OF 246 g/t SILVER AT POTOSI MINE*

Cyprium Mining Corp. *(CUG.V)* released results from underground samples taken from the Potosi Silver Mine in Mexico.

The sampling was part of company’s continuing exploration program of the mine located in the historic Santa Eulalia district, Mexico.

Sampling consisted of 10 samples obtained from level 9 and 15 samples obtained from level 10. 

The 10 samples from level 9 gave a weighted average of 246 grams per tonne silver, 4.3 per cent lead and 4.3 per cent zinc over an average sample width of 1.12 metres, while those taken by the independent third party yielded averages of 290 g/t Ag, 5.46 per cent Pb and 3.45 per cent Zn for the corresponding samples. 

The 15 samples from level 10 yielded 78 g/t Ag, 3.3 per cent Pb and 4.1 per cent Zn over an average sample width of 1.16 m, while those taken by the independent third party yielded 187 g/t Ag, 3.44 per cent Pb and 4.31 per cent Zn. 

*
The Santa Eulalia mining district*

Santa Eulalia is a world-class polymetallic mining district located in the central part of the state of Chihuahua, Mexico, approximately 22 kilometres east of the city of Chihuahua. 

Mineralization in the area was originally discovered during the Spanish colonial period in the 1500s and recorded production has occurred over more than 300 years. 

Santa Eulalia ranks as one of Mexico's primary silver- and base-metal-producing districts with nearly 450 million ounces of silver and substantial amounts of lead and zinc mined. 

Mineralization occurs in an area about 10 km in length and five km in width. 

Production and reserves for the district have been estimated to be about 50 million tonnes with grades of 125 to 350 g/t Ag, 2 to 8 per cent Pb and 3 to 12 per cent Zn, along with appreciable quantities of tin and vanadium.

The Santa Eulalia district covers approximately 48 square kilometres and is divided into three areas, the West camp, the Central camp and the East camp. West camp has produced most of the minerals from the district.

The Potosi silver mine is located in the West camp. 


www.cypriummining.com


----------

